# Obsessive-compulsive disorder



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I know that I am a obesessive compulisive when it comes to cleaning. I clean when I wake up, clean during the day, and clean during the evening, and clean after I put my daughter to bed. I clean up until I go to bed. I will even get on the floor and pick up lint!! :shock: I just don't know how to handle that. I do like having a clean house, and it's not near spot less but the urge is there to clean. If my husband is playing his video game, I'll clean upstairs. Or on the weekends, that's all I do is clean.  I feel like I have no life but to be a maid.

I am also taking psychology. They warn you that while you take these classes that your mind makes you think you have these disorders when you really don't, just part of the learning process I guess. but I have had all these before I was out of high school
My disorders are:

Depressive Disorder
Panic Disorder
Obsessive compulsive Disorder (about cleaning)
Hypochondriac
Depersonalization Disorder

I used to be anorexic for about three years 14-17 until when I got preganat and the doctor told me if I didn't eat then the baby would die. So I started eating. But now I feel my self going down that path agian. I talked to my theripst but she just said try and make your self eat on a schedual. But I'm never hungry and when I am I don't want to say anything.

I know that I am a hypochondriac, and think everything in the world is wrong with me, but with all these disorders, anyone have sugesstions that might help me out. I tried doing crafts, I tried writing a book, I tried reading a book, I tried listening to music...nothing works.

I feel soooo empty inside. No happiness, sadness, anger, jelousy, just blank. I can drive and while I drive I'm thinking, Oh my gosh, I am feeling nothing. I just made a great score on a test and I'm not even happy about it. Why?

Janine, I heard you are the best to give advice. Please, I'm an open book. I need some help. I'm tired of not feeling anything. Yes I do see a theripst, but the more advice from different people the better, I think. Any thoughts would help :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Cleaning the house helps "clean out your mind" (It's interesting that you clean while your husband is home).

Doing Psychology subjects (Your over-analysis), makes you analyse your head too much - you analyse your head in ways that you wouldn't otherwise

You're not "anorexic", if when you WANT to eat, you dont say anything, are you?


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

no, I'm never hungry. I force myself to eat, because I know i have to. But I could go with out food if my body would let me.

Ya, my husband doesn't really like it when I clean while he's playing xbox so I go upstairs and clean.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Misty said:


> no, I'm never hungry. I force myself to eat, because I know i have to. But I could go with out food if my body would let me.
> 
> Ya, my husband doesn't really like it when I clean while he's playing xbox so I go upstairs and clean.


  Ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

thats interesting cuz i have compulsive cleaning too. sometimes i just walk in circles around the house cleaning any mess and 20 minutes ill realize, what am i doing?


----------

